# Puppy has chewed up now 2 dog beds....



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Suggestions on bedding for a puppy that has now chewed apart 2 nice dog beds? Anything non destructible for a pet bed out there?

Thanks!!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

I suggest cheap fleece blankets or even towels for now...


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

I agree with Tammy. Augie was a destroyer of beds as a pup too, and absolutely had to keep anything with a zipper from him. Some of the beds had removable covers. You would never know it now - he is 4 - he doesn't chew anything. I had to go to the fabric store and bought yardage of fleece, when it was 50% off, in lengths that would fold up to a nice cushy thickness. Finn would chew off the decorative sewing around the edges of fleece blankets. If you use towels, I would recommend removing any of the labels that they might be able to chew off.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yup. I took all "real" beds away from Kodi until he was at least 2 years old. I used an assortment of old beach towels, and (his favorite) the fleece material that you can buy in fabric store that doesn't need to be hemmed. You just cut a big piece, fold it to fit, and you're ready to go. It washes very easily too!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

I second Fleece!


----------



## souffle (Sep 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone for that feedback! I will go to JoAnns fabrics and get some cuddily soft fleece for her... thank you great ideas!


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

I also vote for Fleece blankets and towels. I went to a second hand store (value village for those canadians out there) and they had a huge assortment of really nice fleece baby blankets for really cheap. I just washed them first in case (they are supposedly washed, but i don't trust them). They also have really good bath towels that i use as dog towels.


----------



## Katiemom (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a bed for Katie that is indestructible. It is made by Halo and the only damage was to the tags that she chewed off. She has dragged it all over the room and tried to tear it apart but you would never know it. Highly recommend it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Katiemom said:


> I have a bed for Katie that is indestructible. It is made by Halo and the only damage was to the tags that she chewed off. She has dragged it all over the room and tried to tear it apart but you would never know it. Highly recommend it.


I'd be very surprised if Kodi couldn't have destroyed it... he destroyed MANY "indestructible" toys... he even chewed the ends off BLACK (made for pit bulls) Kongs!:frusty:


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> I suggest cheap fleece blankets or even towels for now...


Agreed!


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

I anchored Ciara's bed to her enclosure preventing her from tossing the bed around. This took all the fun out of it because Ci Ci couldn't toss the bed around anymore. I sewed long/thick shoestrings to her bed and tied the bed to her enclosure. Problem solved.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

souffle said:


> Suggestions on bedding for a puppy that has now chewed apart 2 nice dog beds? Anything non destructible for a pet bed out there?
> 
> Thanks!!!


 Well Maddie didn't try to chew up my laundry basketound: you could get a clay pot baseound: A metal shallow feeding baseound: And add blankets.


----------



## PebblesPages (Dec 1, 2012)

Suzi said:


> Well Maddie didn't try to chew up my laundry basketound: you could get a clay pot baseound: A metal shallow feeding baseound: And add blankets.


Very creative. How does Maddie get in/out of it. She looks so tiny.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Love Maddie's "bed". I want to know, too, how she gets in an out, especially without tipping the basket over.


----------

